# Corned Beef



## debodun (Feb 26, 2016)

If you cook your own corned beef, do you get a round or a brisket? Why is that your preference?


----------



## Lon (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't like corned beef


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 26, 2016)

I love corn beef and buy the brisket. I buy it because I think it has more fat content and is tastier. Yes, I know, it's bad for us, but I only eat it once a year and I don't think corn beef can be healthy no matter what cut or method of cooking. I always cook it in my ancient Presto pressure cooker from the early 70's. I cook the potatoes and cabbage separately only because we don't care for the taste of the meat in the vegetables. I guess the Irish folks would cringe at my methods.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 26, 2016)

We buy a slab of corned silverside.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 27, 2016)

I love corned beef..and cook it for St. Patrick's day...just because we love it.  I've cooked brisket but also round.  I make a glaze for it and finish it in the oven..


----------



## Falcon (Feb 27, 2016)

I love corned beef whether with potatoes & cabbage or on a sandwich.

(with a little spot of yellow mustard, of course.)


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 5, 2016)

We usually buy the flat rather than the tip. We eat corned beef several times a year not just St. Patrick's day. We cook it with potatoes, cabbage, onions and carrots.
Leftovers, if any, combined with kraut and cheese for Reuben sandwiches. 

I just posted this to see if I still could. I haven't looked at this site much for nearly a year. Other sites are so much nicer.


----------



## Ina (Mar 5, 2016)

Rkunsaw, You just wrote my post.  It has been Over 20 years, but I used to but put sour kraut all the time for my German father.  :wave:


----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2016)

Ina, rkunsaw, I'm still hanging on there. Hi to you both. By the way, I love corned beef and cabbage. :sentimental:


----------



## Blessed (May 23, 2022)

I have two flat cuts in my freezer right now.  Got them after St, Pattys day for 2.00lb.  who can pass that up.  I use them for Rueben sandwiches. I cook, then send some of it with home with my son and everything he needs to make sandwiches.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 23, 2022)

Your corned beef is totally different to our corned beef and why it is associated with St.Paddy's day (with cabbage!) is a mystery to us.  A few craft butchers make it, but mostly it comes tinned from S.America.  My mother said that as a young girl, she liked corned beef, but daren't be caught eating it as it was regarded as poor people's food.


----------



## Blessed (May 23, 2022)

Nope, that is not my corned beef at all.  That does look like some sort of canned product.  My corned beef is a beef brisket that has been pickled with all sorts of yummy spices. I cook it low and slow in the oven wrapped in foil for about four hours. Have never had the corned beef/cabbage way.  Again, I use this for Rueben sandwiches.  Once cooled, I trim the fat and slice it thin.  When my husband was alive he would use our meat slicer.  Damn thing scares the hell out of me!  I just use my best knife.  Grilled sandwich with marble rye or seeded rye.   Butter bread one side. first down, good quality swiss cheese, second a nice layer of corned beef, third a layer of sauerkraut, then a good pour of russian dressing, another layer of swiss and top with buttered bread. grill heat low to allow for toasting of the bread and melting of the cheese. Flip and same on second side.  I serve with kosher dill spears and chips or french fries.  
I can only tribute this to my husband and his family.  I had never heard of corned beef or ruebens until I met him.


----------



## Abbi Dabbi Doo (May 25, 2022)

The photo above looks like some sort of canned corned beef which I have never tried in my life. Come from a Jewish background my family has always ordered our corned beef from the Jewish Deli. The corned beef is simmered and cooked for a good 3 hours with just a few spices and then sliced and usually served on rye bread with a pickle.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2022)

I'm defrosting a corned beef now to make within the next couple of days in the crock pot.  There is usually a point cut which is more fatty and a flat cut, I buy whichever looks good, not too fatty, not too lean.  We'll be making sandwiches with it on Korn's rye bread.


----------



## Jules (May 25, 2022)

@Capt Lightning  Your version of corned beef looks more like Spam.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 25, 2022)

When Rick was around. A brisket.  I have one in the freezer now .  My plan was to make it before surgery and freezer portions. Yeah. That did not happen. Maybe next week when I came more able to move around.


----------



## kburra (May 26, 2022)

Tinned Corn beef, added to mashed potatoes and a side of baked beans, was a basic meal for us kids after the war!


----------



## Bella (May 26, 2022)

When I cook corned beef, I prefer the brisket cut. I love Rubens. Instead of making a sandwich, I put a twist on it by turning it into a casserole.

It's layered and how much of each ingredient you add is up to you. Butter a casserole dish. Cover the bottom of the dish with as much rinsed/drained sauerkraut as you like. The slices of corned beef are then placed on top of the kraut, but I prefer mine shredded. Then, over top of the corned beef, spread Russian/Thousand Island dressing. Next, place the cheese slices on top of the meat; however, I prefer to shred the cheese. On top of the cheese goes rye bread that I've cut into croutons and tossed in melted butter. Pile the croutons on top of the whole shebang and bake at 350 degrees for about 30 minutes.

Here's a similar recipe but she chops instead of shreds.  >>  https://www.yummly.com/recipe/Reuben-Casserole-9434878#directions

This one looks good, too. The bread is on the bottom in this one.  






Now I want corned beef, lol!

Bella


----------

